# Questions- Trying to help a friend out



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a friend that has a Am bully. He is small for his breed. Only stands about 22 inches tall. He is around 80lbs.

She has been feeding him Purina one chicken and rice. So far this is what he tolerates. 
She has tried-
Diamond naturals chicken and rice
Diamond naturals lamb and rice
Premium edge chicken and rice
Premium edge lamb and rice
Canidae all life stages
Canidae chicken and rice
Canidae lamb and rice
and a few others that I can not recall the names right now.

If he eats these foods, he has terrible diarrhea and vomiting, but it makes his redness go away, the ear infections go away, the itchies go away. He doesn't have to take prednizone four times a day. So it helps outside, messes up the inside. Any ideas?

She is on a very tight budget, and wants to feed food with out corn, wheat, soy, byproducts and the whole nine yards, but she can not afford to spend a whole lot. Right now she is spending $36 on a 30lb bag. So something in a range of a few dollars would work best for her. 

Something I noticed is everything is chicken or lamb based. Maybe he has problems with both chicken and lamb? And there is hardly any chicken in the purina one because its full of crap, so maybe that is why he is not having the reaction?
I was thinking about suggesting Earthborn coastal catch or great plains. I think it is about $42 for a 28lb bag, but he would eat about 3 cups a day, not the 6 cups a day he is eating on the purina one, so it would last her longer I would think. I also have a load of $3 off coupons. 
Also looking to hear options of other foods. I mentioned Acana, but its still too expensive. She has him on raw and he was doing great, but she does not have the time with her new job working 6 days a week, so at this time she would like to stay on kibble.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

One thing you can do to help your friend is stress that ingredient phobias won't help the dog. If other chicken foods caused issues, perhaps try Canidae Beef & Fish or Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach, the latter is a wonder food for some dogs.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

NotAChampionFan said:


> One thing you can do to help your friend is stress that ingredient phobias won't help the dog. If other chicken foods caused issues, perhaps try Canidae Beef & Fish or Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach, the latter is a wonder food for some dogs.


She has used the proplan sensitive stomach. It didn't work.

I've never heard of the beef and fish. Is that the pure elements?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Pinnacle, its few dollars more, but its hard finding a GF food thats less then $40 for a large bag
Amazon.com: Pinnacle Salmon & Potato Grain-Free Formula Dog Food - 24 Pounds: Pet Supplies

earthborn would be another option if she wants to keep it relatively inexpensive.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nutirsource Seafood Select may not be a bad idea either. It's priced around the same as Eartborn and TOTW.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Makovach said:


> She has used the proplan sensitive stomach. It didn't work.
> 
> I've never heard of the beef and fish. Is that the pure elements?


Nope one of the regular foods. $1.25lb


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd try a single protein and or a grain free food.try to stay away from the protein that he has eaten already.
Maybe look into fromm.they have both grain free and with grain, no corn.does have flax seed which doesnt agree with all dogs.
I'd also stay away from anything made by or produced at a diamond facility ( but i now have serious diamond phobia).


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

nlboz said:


> Nutirsource Seafood Select may not be a bad idea either. It's priced around the same as Eartborn and TOTW.


I can not find it with in a hour of where she lives


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bett said:


> I'd try a single protein and or a grain free food.try to stay away from the protein that he has eaten already.
> Maybe look into fromm.they have both grain free and with grain, no corn.does have flax seed which doesnt agree with all dogs.
> I'd also stay away from anything made by or produced at a diamond facility ( but i now have serious diamond phobia).


I was thinking of going with somthing different. Like fish, bison or venison. Maybe even Duck.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

It's possible the dog can't tolerate chicken and rice.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

After talking and comparing and researching, She has decided to give orijen a try. She is going to get the chicken and fish. My manager is feeding her am bully that weighs 85lbs 2/3 cup a day. Going off of his low energy, and his size being about 80lbs, I think he will be able to eat about 1 - 1/4 cup or maybe less, making it actually cheaper for her to feed Orijen than Purina one.


----------

